

Beg HN for feedback: I wrote Receipt Party to organize your digital receipts - svmegatron

Small business people, contractors, and organization addicts of HN, I'd love to hear your expert feedback on my recent project.<p>Receipt Party aims to be a system for organizing digital receipts that iss so simple, you'll actually use it.<p>Here is how it works: when a receipt lands in your inbox, you forward it to paper@receiptparty.com  At the end of the month, you get an envelope containing hard copies of all of your digital receipts, organized by vendor and date.<p>The site is http://www.receiptparty.com
======
thomasgerbe
This seems weird.

Why would I login and tie this to my Facebook account? Why not an e-mail since
I'm making purchases through that?

If anything, I'd rather install something in my Gmail/Yahoo account that
basically had a one button click mechanism that shows up when the app reads
that the e-mail address/subject is a receipt (especially with common online
companies like Ticketmaster, Amazon, FreshDirect, airlines...) I don't want to
have to remember to forward it to a certain e-mail address. I'd rather the app
say, "hey, this looks like a receipt, would you like to archive it?"

~~~
svmegatron
That's an excellent idea. I went with Facebook login because it was the
simplest thing I could think of to do before launching - I will be adding
"regular" account creation with email addresses very soon. It would be awesome
to be able to say "hey, this looks like a receipt, would you like to archive
it?" if I could do it accurately.

------
nreece
Congratulations on the launch!

How does your service work with receipts as PDF attachments in the email?

We are working on a receipt related service as well, CostJar -
<http://costjar.com>, although mainly from the point of digitizing and
reducing paper receipts.

~~~
svmegatron
Thank you! Re: PDF attachments, it saves the attachment so that when you view
your account online, the receipt shows up as a link (which you'd click to
download/view the PDF). The PDF gets printed along with all the other receipts
when it comes time to make up the monthly envelope of receipts.

------
yid
I'd be more interested if you held on to them indefinitely in digital form
(with reliable backups, etc.)

~~~
blntechie
"You can view or print your receipts anywhere and anytime through our
website."

"Forwarding your receipts to ReceiptParty doesn't just mean that we'll
organize them and send you hard copies. You can also view all of your
receipts, organized by vendor and date any time."

------
godarderik
Clickable: <http://www.receiptparty.com>

------
pbreit
How much does it cost?

~~~
svmegatron
For now it's free. When I add paid plans, my intention is to keep a free plan
where you'd download the receipts instead of getting hard copies in the mail.

